# North Texas



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

If this is still a trial in the US, whats happenin?


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Is anyone at Big Eddie's trial?

My dog is worried about the economy because Alpo is up to 99 cents a can. That's almost $7.00 in dog money."

-- Joe Weinstein


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Qual Results
1st John / Sofi
2nd Pete / Diesel
3rd Ed / Train
4th Sylvia / Gracie
RJ Ted / Nelson
J Joe / Joker
J Francis / Thunder

AM call backs to Water Blind
24 Dogs
1, 3, 5, 8, 
10, 12, 14, 15,
16, 17, 18, 20, 
23, 28, 29, 31,
32, 33, 34, 36,
37, 40, 46, 50

My understanding is that 8 dogs are back for the water Marks
Ken Robbins, Martha Russell, Bruce L., Wendel W.
Danny Farmer 3 dogs
Kenny Trott 1 dog

Good luck to all!
Good night.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Do you know which dog is back for Kenny Trott?


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks Chris


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Kenny has Q back.


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

I was hoping for Prime. I have a pup coming out of him and just pulling for him. But it doesn't matter Kenny knows what he is doing from what it seems. Good luck to all!

I do see that Prime's owner has him moving on though. Getting those amateur points hopefully!!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> I have a pup coming out of him !


that should be an interesting birth.........?????????


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha....we got jokes


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

sinner said:


> Thanks Chris


You are welcome. I had fun running in this trial. 
Kudos to the club officers, committee members, judges, and club members Greg, Bob, Gay (that I saw) working this entire trial. A lot of us jumped in to help where we could, so pat yourself on the back because I don’t know everyone’s names. It was pretty cold wet and windy on Friday, better on Saturday and beautiful today.
It was fun.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

*Open results*
*1st *Danny Farmer/_FC AFC Vinwood's Don't Look Ethel,Owner Mike Kammerer_
*2nd* O/H Wendall Williams / _FC AFC Bayou Bays Bodago_
*3rd* O/H Ken Robbins / _FC AFC TexAnna Yellow Gold MH_
*4th* Danny Farmer / _Trumarc's Brother Bob_, Owner Rodney Bridgers
*RJ *Danny / _FC AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman_ II, Owner Mark Rosenblum
*J *O/H Martha Russell/ _FC AFC Trumarc's Lil Ms Pogo_
*J* Kenny Trott / _Taylorlabs Right on Q,_ Owner Sydney Gardave


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Congratulations to Wendall & Kay on the win in the Amateur and a 2nd with **** in the Open. What a great weekend, for two great people--pretty great dog, too.
Dave & Glenda


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Wendall,

Looks like running first is OK. Congratulations on the win and second.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedin/viewentries.aspx?eid=2990

results posted on Entry Express

Thanks to the judges, my good friend Jud Little for giving us his ranch for a weekend, and everyone who helped, I even slept until 5:30 this morning.

The fact that I got home before 3 o'clock, everything is put away, cleaned up, and the results posted says a lot about the effort and competence of everyone involved (and I even got a load of laundry done )

No one has better field trial friends who work in all kinds of weather with no complaints, especially my training group....Doug Grimes, John Haverstock, Joe Piland, Pete Marcellus, Robby Bickley, Greg Bradford, and my great longtime friends Bruce Loeffelholz, Bob Gibson, and the preparer of the best field trial lunches ever Gay Houser (who also does trophies and ribbons for us).

Absent was training partner and buddy Ron Geels who didn't know our date and judged another trial (Shreveport), between the weather there and the digs from his friends I bet he never makes that mistake again.....

And last but not least the BEST BIRDBOY Trey Bickley and the BEST ADULT BIRDBOY Chester Mooring of Vinwood fame....

and Chris S. looks like she might be a keeper


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats Wendell and Kay, what a weekend.


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Ken and Anna.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going Anna and Ken Robbins.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Awesome Ken and Wendell!!


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Ed,

Having judged for you in the past, I can certainly attest to how well-run and organized your trial is! It was one of my best assignments ever!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Ethel, Bobby, Norman, Pogo, & Morey.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Wendall and Kay Williams for their fantastic weekend with ****. I know this qualifies **** for the National Am. Maybe more? Great weekend for a great dog.

My congratulations also go out to Ed Fullerton and his fine dog, Train, for their third place finish in the Qual. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving team.

And more Kudos for Jerry Wickliffe and his dog Tie. This dog is really piling up the points after recovering from an injury. Great to see.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Ed,
> 
> Having judged for you in the past, I can certainly attest to how well-run and organized your trial is! It was one of my best assignments ever!


Thanks, no one has a better group than we do. 

Funny thing is that there is but one competitive All-Age dog in the group right now (Robby's Bickley's Skeeter) and he was NUMBER ONE in the Restricted


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

EdA said:


> Thanks, no one has a better group than we do.


The only way to make it better is to figure out a way to not have weather like we did on friday;-)


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

*CONGRATS to Wendall & Kay!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Any sore arms?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Any sore arms?


Don't know about arms but Nik Popadopolous mighta hurt his sacariliac when he tackled a missed hen pheasant flyer.....


----------

